# Frog ID



## pugsly (Aug 31, 2005)

Found this little guy around the house last night, let him go this morning after a took some shots of him, kept jumping back onto me everytime I would put him down! 

Any idea what type it is?


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 31, 2005)

Hay pugsly. I did a quik search and the only one that I could find that looked like that one is a Peron's Tree Frog, Litoria peroni.


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks like a perons from yellow armpits, toe shape and eyes but the stripes are not found on the ones up here.


----------



## pugsly (Aug 31, 2005)

Here's another one I found a couple of weeks ago, not the same, guess its a burrowing frog!??


----------



## pugsly (Aug 31, 2005)

Yep first one is Litoria peronii, cute little guy.


----------



## alby (Aug 31, 2005)

hey i seen one of them too wen i was working up at rouse hill did u find that he changed colour when u put him on different things


----------



## pugsly (Aug 31, 2005)

Only changed from Grey to brown really. The second one is a Marsh frog i think?

The first one seems to lack the Green flecks of the peroni maybe its a Banjo?


----------



## Kikkers_mum (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey Pugsly,

The froggie in the first pic is definitely Litoria Peronii aka Peron's tree frog aka emerald spotted tree frog. I bought three off Agamidae (thanks heaps!! They are amazing!!) and they are now happily living together in a cute little vivarium in my house  

And yes, the second one is a Marsh frog. How cute!

Michelle


----------



## pugsly (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the reply!

Heres another one for ya then I have about 10 of them in our pool at the moment.. Needs a clean!


----------



## Mcdowelli (Aug 31, 2005)

First one is Litoria peronii, Peron's Tree Frog
Second is Limnodynastes peronii, Striped Marsh Frog
Third is Limnodynastes tasmaniensis, Spotted Marsh Frog


----------



## Amanda (Aug 31, 2005)

Not that I doubted any of you, but I dragged out the old "Cogger's Reptiles and Amphibians of Aust", and yep, I would say that I agree with the ID's. Well done people! 

Did you all use books/references? Or are you all just really really good herpers?


----------



## pugsly (Aug 31, 2005)

I just used the net and so did the others did i think.

Were too lazy for books! lol


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 1, 2005)

I should start my own thread for my question, but i'm too lazy... Can anyone help me identify a frog i found in the Royal National Park a few years ago? Sorry no pics, and my memory is vague nowadays, but i remember reading through every book i could find at the time including the bible, and could not find anything similar. The one thing that stands strong in my memory, was the purple dots on it's thighs, which were only really visible as it stretched it's legs out to swim. We found a few of them in crevices along and in cascades. From memory they varied a bit in colouration but possibly one had some gold and another some dark green. We found about 6-7 and all were similarily sized at about 3-4cm and were calling so i'm presuming they were all fully grown adults. Sorry i can't give a better description, i'll think about it some more... but i definately remember the purle spots on the thighs. Oh yeah, and if memory serves me correctly, at the time i was sure they were some species of Litoria but i was young then so...

P.S. I doubt they were Green & Golden Bell Frogs.


----------

